# Stihl's Turn! South Metro ATL Schutzhund Club SV Show



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, my lil man isn't so little anymore! He's 10 months and strutted his stuff at the show alongside 'the big dogs' as several prestigious kennels were present.

We practiced our ring work as best we could and then met the gang at the show grounds bright and early Saturday.

It was a perfect day for the show. Sunny, low wind, nice and cool but not cold. 

He got his VP again, as a senior puppy. A really nice Black/Red male did win VP1 but we were very happy with his performance, attitude and endurance during the long morning and day at the show. His upbeat happy attitude never flagged and he tried his best (as did I running like a mad woman double handling.... :crazy:  ).

Best of all I really enjoyed meeting people in person, some who I've known for years online.

My favorite equipment vendor was there too, Canine Callidus and I got Stihl a nifty new black Herm Sprenger fur saver!

Many thanks again to Neko for her great photos. Ash for her support and help with double handling.

I'm looking forward to practicing and showing with everyone again real soon!!

A short slide show of my boy the sable showline! *Bonafide von Nadar*, AKA "Stihl". :wub: :wub:


https://vimeo.com/152506039


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh, my, what a hunk! 
You been feeding him "miracle gro" or something??
Seriously, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! Thank you but No miracle grow...but he's tall enough. Lanky teenager. :wild: :wub:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds like a great weekend. He's beautiful.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice!Way to go Stihl and Gwen!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Man he's a good looking boy! Congrats!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I loved meeting you and your boy  was a fabulous time stihl is going to be amazing!


----------

